# B.C.



## Hamalas (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey all I just found this story and I thought you might get a kick out of it:

A very elegant and fashionable lady wanted to go to attend a conference at a camp site in England. She wanted to enquire about camp ground facilities, and being quite proper, she wanted to ask about toilet facilities but she didn’t feel she could write the word “toilet” in her e-mail. It was beneath her. It was far too vulgar for her.
So she thought, “I’ll use an old fashioned term, bathroom commode.” So in her e-mail she asked, “does the camp ground have a bathroom commode?”
Then after writing that she thought, “I can’t write that. That is still too vulgar,” so she said, “I’ll just use the initials B.C.” (for bathroom commode)... So she wrote, “does the camp ground have a B.C.?”
Now, the camp ground owner in England received the e-mail, and sadly, he has not got a clue what she’s talking about. So he calls his staff in and asks if any of them know what she is referring to, and none of them has a clue what B.C. Means either.
Well, after much discussion, they finally agree that B.C. Refers to the local Baptist Church. So here comes the reply:
Dear Madam,
I regret the delay in answering your e-mail, but I now take pleasure in informing you that a B.C. Is located 9 miles north of the camp ground, and it is capable of seating 250 people at a time. I realize that this is quite a distance away if you are in the habit of going regularly, but you will be pleased to know that a great number of people take their lunches along and make a day of it. They usually arrive early and stay late.
The last time my wife and I went was 6 years ago. It was so crowded, we had to stand up the whole time we were there. I understand that right now there is a plan to raise more money to buy more seats.
I would like to say that it pains me very much not to be able to go more regularly but it surely is no lack of desire on my part. It seems as we grow older, it seems to be more of an effort, particularly in cold weather.
If you decide to come to our camp ground, perhaps I could go with you the first time you go, sit with you and introduce you to all the other people. We have a very friendly community.
Sincerely,
R. Phillips
Camp Ground Owner


----------



## Skyler (Mar 6, 2009)

Umm...

Why exactly is this elegant and fashionable lady going camping? Wouldn't she feel more comfortable in a hotel?

EDIT: And secondly, when I saw your title I thought you had come across a particularly good B.C. comic strip. B.C., as in, the comic, not Baptist Church or anything else.


----------



## Rangerus (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Hamalas (Mar 6, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Umm...
> 
> Why exactly is this elegant and fashionable lady going camping? Wouldn't she feel more comfortable in a hotel?
> 
> EDIT: And secondly, when I saw your title I thought you had come across a particularly good B.C. comic strip. B.C., as in, the comic, not Baptist Church or anything else.



That was intentional. I've found that threads are generally successful when the titles are either extreme, (Calvin was a Nazi!) or ambiguous, (i.e...B.C.)


----------

